# Favre Leuba My First Vintage Watch.



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought this Favre Leuba Sea Chief off of eBay and it turned up today, it is my first vintage watch and i love it!

At Â£35 you cant go wrong.







I may buy another....and maybe another!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wot a cracker, mr cracker :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> wot a cracker, mr cracker :thumbup:


Cheers, one more photo from tonight as we went out for dinner in Bath.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

What a cracking good watch for so few pounds. Enjoy.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A great price for a nice watch. I have oftened considered this make myself. Is that yellow second hand original?

Rob


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

These have interesting movements - double mainsprings for an extra power reserve. Looks as though you got a good one - you have to be wary of some for sale because the make is very popular in Asia, and you sometimes get Frankens or dial repaints.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I love favre leuba.

Got some incoming in sales corner pretty soon too ðŸ˜Š


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

looks great!enjoy it.


----------

